# [Batman: Arkham City] Alllgemeine Fragen (Sammelthread)



## sandman2003 (22. November 2011)

Mal ne Frage 

hab mir mitm Kollegen Batman bei amazon.co.uk bestellt.... der wohnt aber in Bayern... wenn er mir von der Retailversion den Key schickt, kann ich den in Steam bzw. Windows Live aktivieren und runterladen?

Wie läuft das ?

Danke schonmal


----------



## sandman2003 (24. November 2011)

keiner ne Idee?


----------



## Kohly (25. November 2011)

*Nvidia-Geschenk-Version: Spiel will zur Aktivierung Seriennummer haben?!?*

Ich habe meinen Steam-Key von Nvidia bekommen (durch den Kauf einer GTX560) und diesen auch schon länger bei Steam eingebunden. Nun habe ich soeben endlich den Client runterladen können und wollte auch prompt loszocken. Doch leider kommt dann ein Fenster, wo ich meine Seriennummer zur Überprüfung eingeben soll. "Kann ja nur der Steam-Key aus der Mail von Nvidia sein; was anderes habe ich ja nicht" dachte ich mir; Pustekuchen.... Diesen Code nimmt er nicht an. Jetzt sitze ich da und kann das Spiel nicht aktivieren...

Was kann ich jetzt tun?

Gruss

Kohly


----------



## danjo16 (25. November 2011)

Servus,
ich habe vorhin die Steelbook Edition installiert und alles klappte einwandfrei. Hab das Spiel gestartet, kam ins Hauptmenü und die Mainstory gestartet. Nach ein paar Minuten kam eine fehler Meldung und das Spiel wurde geschlossen.
Ich hab die Einstellung auf DX9 stehen und sogar die Grafik auf Mittel gestellt. Trotzdem bricht das Spiel quasi im Intro der Mainstory ab.
Habe dann festgestellt, dass das Spiel mit 32 bit und DX 11 geladen wird, obwohl ich es in den Einstellungen deaktiviert habe.
Hab ich etwas vergessen zu deaktivieren ?


----------



## Mothman (25. November 2011)

Kohly schrieb:


> *Nvidia-Geschenk-Version: Spiel will zur Aktivierung Seriennummer haben?!?*


Den Steam-Key hast du doch durch die Eingabe einer Nummer bekommen. Vielleicht handelt es sich dabei um die Seriennummer die du dort nochmal eingeben musst.


----------



## Kohly (25. November 2011)

Hab´s mittlerweise selber rausgefunden: Man muss auf der Spiele-Seite bei Steam auf den Reiter "CD-Key" klicken und bekommt ihn dann von Steam zum C&P angezeigt. Damit aktiviert man dann das Spiel. Skurrilerweise blendet Steam dann genau dieses Fenster beim ersten Start nach der Aktivierung ein. Ist ein Teufelskreis 

Dann geht´s jetzt ab nach Arkham City ^^


----------



## marilynmarduk (25. November 2011)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie man das Spiel speichern kann?

Dass das Spiel an gewissen Checkpoints und vor Ereignissen speichert ist klar, aber wenn ich einfach etwas die Stadt unsicher mache und dann das Spiel beenden möchte, geht der ganze Fortschritt verloren.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit auch anders zu speichern oder gibt es einen Trick das automatische Speichern gezielt zu nutzen?


----------



## Tobz (27. November 2011)

moin...ehm sagt mal wie komme ich im nachhinein noch mal in die grafikoptionen....er hat zwar beim ersten start was angezeigt bzw hab ich es dort so gelassen wie voreingestellt aber ich müsste doch nochmal was ändern da es komischerweise hackt...was bei meinem pc eigentlich unmöglich sein kann aber ok.

mfg
tobias


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. November 2011)

Tobz schrieb:


> moin...ehm sagt mal wie komme ich im nachhinein noch mal in die grafikoptionen....er hat zwar beim ersten start was angezeigt bzw hab ich es dort so gelassen wie voreingestellt aber ich müsste doch nochmal was ändern da es komischerweise hackt...was bei meinem pc eigentlich unmöglich sein kann aber ok.
> 
> mfg
> tobias



geh einfach in den Ordner vom Spiel ( bei mir ist das D:/ProgramFiles/WBGames/BatmanArkhamCity/Binaries/Win32) und starte statt der Anwendungsdatei "BatmanAC" die Anwendungsdatei "BMLauncher".


----------



## BomberMurphy1970 (27. November 2011)

*"alfred, ich habe versagt..."*



marilynmarduk schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie man das Spiel speichern kann?
> 
> Dass das Spiel an gewissen Checkpoints und vor Ereignissen speichert ist klar, aber wenn ich einfach etwas die Stadt unsicher mache und dann das Spiel beenden möchte, geht der ganze Fortschritt verloren.
> 
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit auch anders zu speichern oder gibt es einen Trick das automatische Speichern gezielt zu nutzen?


 
DAS mit der fehlenden quicksave option fürn PC finde ich, aus o.g. grund, auch sehr ärgerlich. widerspricht absolut dem open-world konzept !
bitte wenigstens ein paar feste savepoints,z.B. wie bei GTA die wohnungen des protagonisten.

so ist man gezwungen, jedesmal an den startpoint einer story mission zu gehen, wenn man "stadtunsicher" gemacht hat und verhindern will das der fortschritt verloren geht.

die performance des spiels auf meinem pc wundert mich, bf3 läuft flüssig auf ultra und für batman muß ich (mit directX 9c !) auf "hoch" zurückdrehen und etliche special fx deaktivieren, damits nicht in dia-show ausartet.

dabei wird doch der verspätete release für pc gegenüber konsole gerne damit begründet, daß die sache noch für den pc optimiert werden müsse !

wayne tech, übernehmen sie bitte...


P.S.: trotz allem klasse spiel, und auf der liste aller comicumsetzungen, die es bis jetzt als spiel gab, unangefochten auf Platz 1 !


----------



## Tobz (28. November 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis xNomAnorx, konnte die Grafik jetzt umstellen.

Performance-technisch bei mir das gleiche Problem...trotz aktuellem PC ist das Spiel kaum spielbar...denke ich werde mich auch im warten üben bis der Patch kommt, denn so macht es wenig Sinn.

MfG
Tobias


----------



## Rabowke (28. November 2011)

Tobz schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis xNomAnorx, konnte die Grafik jetzt umstellen.
> 
> Performance-technisch bei mir das gleiche Problem...trotz aktuellem PC ist das Spiel kaum spielbar...denke ich werde mich auch im warten üben bis der Patch kommt, denn so macht es wenig Sinn.
> 
> ...


Lass mich raten: du hast alle DX11 Features auf Maximum?  

Das scheint auf den meisten Rechnern zu 'slow downs' und 'frame drops' zuführen, entweder auf Patch warten oder eben DX11 deaktivieren, ergo mit DX9 spielen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (28. November 2011)

*Batman Sprache wechseln und G4WL*

Hi, Batman ist gerade gekommen (aus England) und die Spracheinstellung ist auf Deutsch -.-
Wie kann ich diese ändern?

Und wie kann ich verhindern, dass dieses dumme Games 4 Windows live am Anfang immer kommt? Ich habe mal gehört, man kann es auch über Steam spielen. Danke.

edit: Wie komme ich in den launcher um die Grafik zu ändern?? Oh mann, wieso hab ich mir das Spiel nicht für die PS3 geholt? -.-

Super. Es stürzt auch noch ständig ab, (Batman AC funktioniert nicht mehr) obwohl ich es bisher erst 2 Minuten tatsächlich gespielt habe.


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2011)

Was haste denn für Hardware? Treiber alle aktuell?

Das mit deutsch und englsich: vlt. musst Du vorher halt games for windows auf englisch stellen? Wegen Steam: man kann es auch bei Steam kaufen, dann aber als Download und nicht als DVD-Version. Keine ahnung, ob Du das auch von DVD aus bei Steam hättest installieren können... ^^


----------



## sandman2003 (28. November 2011)

ist die Sprache eig umstellbar??


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. November 2011)

Es gibt auch einen extra Thread für Fragen zu Arkham CIty
Da ist z.B. auch deine Frage nach den Grafikeinstellungen beantwortet.
Die Sprache kannst du glaube ich gar nicht umstellen. Zumindest habe ich keine entsprechende Option gefunden. Du könntest das Spiel aber gleich auf Englisch installieren das geht.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (28. November 2011)

hab eine ini gefunden, in der man es umstellen kann, wenn jemand sie umstellen will, kann er mich fragen. Helfe gerne.

Das Spiel stürzt ständig beim wechseln von Räumen (Ladepause) ab. Liegt das an der DX11 Problematik?


Hm.. hab den Sammelthreat übersehen, denke ich mache da weiter, hm?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (28. November 2011)

sandman2003 schrieb:


> ist die Sprache eig umstellbar??


 
Ja, bei Suche bmengine.ini eingeben - bei Language ger löschen und Int hinschreiben.


Bei mir stürzt das Spiel ständig ab wenn ich Räume wechsel (Ladepause).
Mit der seit BF3 kultigen Fehlermeldung Batman AC funktioniert nicht mehr.... Liegt das an der DX11 Problematik?


Man muss wirklich mit eingelegter Disc spielen??? -.-


----------



## Tobz (28. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Lass mich raten: du hast alle DX11 Features auf Maximum?
> 
> Das scheint auf den meisten Rechnern zu 'slow downs' und 'frame drops' zuführen, entweder auf Patch warten oder eben DX11 deaktivieren, ergo mit DX9 spielen.



leider nicht...habe in den Einstellungen die DX11 Features deaktiviert,


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (29. November 2011)

Hm.. Läuft bei mir butterweich (ausser Physx dank AMD) nur bei schnellen Drehungen oder perspektivenwechseln in cutscenes ruckelt es massiv, das bild friert immer ein paar seks ein. Und beim wechseln von Räumen stürzt es ständig ab. 

Glaube aber das liegt eher an meinem PC, bei BF3 ist es genaudas selbe. 

Nur dass es da erst nach ein paar Stunden bei schnellen Drehungen ruckelt. Wenn da eine neue Karte lädt, stürzt es auch manchmal ab...

Weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte? Ist vlt die Auslagerungsdatei nicht groß genug oder so? Kenn mich da nicht besonders aus...

HD 6870
4 GB Ram 
AMD Phenom 2 x4


----------



## Rabowke (29. November 2011)

Butterweich in DX9 oder DX11? 

Bezüglich DX11 siehe oben, aber ich hab jetzt bereits in anderen Foren von massiven Problemen und 'stuttering' mit DX9 gelesen. Die meisten hatten eine AMD Grafikkarte, andere aber auch eine ( schlechte ) nVidia Grafikkarte.


----------



## HNRGargamel (29. November 2011)

Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass Batman sich nicht automatisch an einer Häuserwand hochzieht, sondern erstmal an der Dachkante hängen bleibt, damit ich meine weiteren Schritte planen kann und nicht sofort gesehen werde?!


----------



## Rabowke (29. November 2011)

HNRGargamel schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass Batman sich nicht automatisch an einer Häuserwand hochzieht, sondern erstmal an der Dachkante hängen bleibt, damit ich meine weiteren Schritte planen kann und nicht sofort gesehen werde?!


Ich hab Batman:AC (noch?) nicht, aber normalerweise ist das per Default so. Früher musste man RB + A bzw. nach Oben drücken, jedenfalls auf dem 360 Pad. 

An Gargoyles etc. zieht sich Batman immer sofort hoch ... aber an Vorsprüngen etc. eigentlich nicht. 

Wie läufts eigentlich bei dir mit DX11 und max. Details? Dein PC ist ja fast vergleichbar mit meinem ... man liest ja seeeeehr viel schlechtes über die DX11 Performance. Damit meine ich jetzt nichtmal Abstürze, sondern eher 'stuttering' und generell wenig FPS in einigen Szenen?

Selbst gamersyde hat Videos von der DX9 Version veröffentlicht, eben weil DX11 absolut nicht präsentierbar ist.


----------



## HNRGargamel (29. November 2011)

Jo, bei Batman AA war das noch anders.. bei AC muss man nix machen udn er zieht sich überall sofort hoch! Spiele mit Tastatur und Maus!

Habe bisher  keine Abstürze gehabt (ca. 4 Stunden gespielt). Allerdings kommt es, wenn man ein neues "Gebiet" betritt, kurz zu "Nachladerucklern". Ist aber meiner Meinung nach problemlos spielbar. Spiele auf 1680*1050 mit allen Deatils auf max Stufe + dx11 + Physix auf max.


----------



## SimonFistrich (29. November 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Es gibt auch einen extra Thread für Fragen zu Arkham CIty
> Da ist z.B. auch deine Frage nach den Grafikeinstellungen beantwortet.



Ich verbinde die Threads mal.


----------



## Stahlvorfach (6. Dezember 2011)

Hi, Ich habe das Problem, dass mein Spiel beim ersten Start immer während des anmeldens bei GFWL mit der Meldung: "Batman Arkham City funktioniert nicht mehr", wieder geschlossen wird. Wenn ich dann beim zweiten Start der fast immer ohne Abstürze klappt kommt noch ein Problem dazu:
ACHTUNG LEICHTER STORY SPOILER (hab eh erst 2%^^)


Spoiler



Wenn man mit Catwoman zu Poison Ivy geht, und sie um Hilfe "bittet", kommt danach eine Batman-Zwischensequenz, in der einem erzählt wir, dass der Joker einem sein Blut injeziert. Das Problem ist, dass Spiel friert immer wieder bei der selben Nahaufnahme vom Joker ein


Mein System:
Intel Core i7 860
8GB DDR-3 RAM
MSI N460GTX 1gb
Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit

Spiele übrigens im DX9-Modus, also liegt es nicht am fehlerhaften DX11.

Danke im vorraus für Antworten


----------



## HNRGargamel (7. Dezember 2011)

Wie wechsel ich den Anzug von Batman?
Habe das Spiel durch und am Ende steht, dass ich einen neuen Anzug für Batman freigeschaltet hätte... wo finde ich den? Oo


----------



## xNomAnorx (8. Dezember 2011)

HNRGargamel schrieb:


> Wie wechsel ich den Anzug von Batman?
> Habe das Spiel durch und am Ende steht, dass ich einen neuen Anzug für Batman freigeschaltet hätte... wo finde ich den? Oo


 
das würde mich auch mal interessieren. 
ich habs auch irgendiwe noch nicht hinbekommen den robin dlc zu aktivierne. muss man sich den extra irgendwo runterladen?


----------



## HNRGargamel (8. Dezember 2011)

du musst den Code für den Robin DLC bei Games for Windows aktivieren bzw eingeben!


----------



## svd (8. Dezember 2011)

Habt ihr nach dem Durchspielen schon versucht, das Spiel fortzusetzen?

Normalerweise kommt hier die einzige Möglichkeit, ein anderes Kostüm anzuziehen. Mitten im Spiel geht's angeblich nicht, echt nur vor einem neuen Spiel.


----------



## xNomAnorx (8. Dezember 2011)

HNRGargamel schrieb:


> du musst den Code für den Robin DLC bei Games for Windows aktivieren bzw eingeben!


 
das ist klar. auf der website steht auch das der dlc aktiviert ist. aber ingame finde ich nichts.


----------



## svd (8. Dezember 2011)

Such mal in den "Riddler Challenges". Ich glaube nicht, dass Robin in der Kampagne spielbar ist.


----------



## xNomAnorx (8. Dezember 2011)

svd schrieb:


> Such mal in den "Riddler Challenges". Ich glaube nicht, dass Robin in der Kampagne spielbar ist.


 
ich mein ja auch die challenges. da ist er nicht dabei


----------



## HNRGargamel (10. Dezember 2011)

du musst natürlich auch noch den DLC runterladen und installieren 

und ja, ich habe eine neue Kampagne gestarte (Storymodus+) und da konnte ich nix auswählen...:/


----------



## xNomAnorx (10. Dezember 2011)

HNRGargamel schrieb:


> du musst natürlich auch noch den DLC runterladen und installieren



wo denn? ich finde nichts 
auf der website von xbox live, wo ich den code aktiviert habe, steht nirgendwo was von download. oder stell ich mich grad irgendwie blöd an? 

*edit* habs jetzt glaube ich gefunden. endlich  die seite von live ist furchtbar unübersichtlich...


----------



## autumnSkies (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich würd das Spiel auch gerne auf Englsich spielen, aber ich finde keine bmengine.ini im Installationsordner. 

Furchtbar das man sowas nicht im Spiel umstellen kann. Man bekommt aber alle Sprachen auf seinen Rechner installiert. 


EDIT: Ah, unter Dokumente / WB Games / Batman Arkham City / BmGame / bmengine.ini
musste ich erst etwas Googeln. Toll, es gibt auch zig inis im Installationordner.


----------



## Scoutout (14. Dezember 2011)

*Explosivgel*

Hi Leuz

Was ganz stranges. Ich kann im PC Spiel zwar Explosivgel verteilen, aber nie zünden. Damit hat sich das Spiel erledigt, ich komm nämlich nicht weiter. Angegeben wird die Mitteltaste der Maus zum Zünden, nur, es passiert nix, ausser, das sich die Gadgets allenfalls ändern. Sch….. würde ich sagen!


----------



## jediknight (26. Dezember 2011)

hi
habs nochmal versucht zu starteen es kam ein blauer bildschirm und dann ist der pc neugestartettp://forum.pcgames.de/action/9305600-batman-ac-startproblem.html


----------



## Mellsei (2. Februar 2012)

Scoutout schrieb:


> Hi Leuz
> 
> Was ganz stranges. Ich kann im PC Spiel zwar Explosivgel verteilen, aber nie zünden. Damit hat sich das Spiel erledigt, ich komm nämlich nicht weiter. Angegeben wird die Mitteltaste der Maus zum Zünden, nur, es passiert nix, ausser, das sich die Gadgets allenfalls ändern. Sch….. würde ich sagen!


 
Wie wärs mit Tastaturbelegung umändern oder wie ich einen Controler benutzen  Spielt sich sowieso besser


----------



## HNRGargamel (22. Mai 2012)

Kommt der Story DLC mit Harley Quinn auch für den PC am 29.05.2012. Hab leider nur Infos über den Release auf PS3 und XBox Seiten gefunden


----------



## Mellsei (23. Mai 2012)

Wenn du dir hier mal den Trailer anschaust ...siehst du am Ende wie dort auch das Cover für die PC Version da ist ...:
Batman: Arkham City - Trailer zu Harley Quinn's Revenge


----------



## HNRGargamel (24. Mai 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort, nur war das überhaupt nicht die Frage.. Es war die Frage, ob die PC Version auch am 29.05.2012 zum Download bereit steht und nicht ob es eine PC Version gegeben wird. Hintergrund der Frage ist genau dieses Video, da dort etwas von September steht...


----------



## Mellsei (30. Mai 2012)

Oh sorry .. ,dann hab ich das falsch aufgefangen ...


----------



## Fiffi1984 (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo allerseits.

Ich habe eine Problem: Ich schaffe den Bosskampf gegen Joker und die beiden großen Gegner ums verrecken nicht. Hat da jemand vielleicht mal ein paar Tipps? Egal was ich mache, keine Chance. In welcher Reihenfolge seit ihr die Gegner angegangen?

Da hat sich bei mir mittlerweile schon richtig Frust aufgebaut. Aus einem sehr guten Spiel ist (zumindest momentan) ein eher mittelmäßiges geworden, denn eine solche Steigerung des Schwierigkeitsgrades mitten im Spiel finde ich schon übel. Beim ersten Teil war es ähnlich.

Könnte allerdings auch daran liegen dass das Klingen-Ducken-Ausschalten nicht klappt. Ich kriegs nicht hin. Kann mir da jemand helfen? 


Ich bin so verweifelt, ich würd sogar fast schon ein Savegame nehmen...

Danke für eure Hilfe...


----------



## svd (13. Juli 2012)

Naja, auf jeden Fall in Bewegung bleiben, keinen bestimmten Gegner fokussieren. Gelegenheit macht Hiebe.

Den Behämmerten mit schnellen Schlägen eindecken und abhauen, wenn er sich anschickt, zuzuschlagen.
Dem Großen knallst du den Latz vor den Latz, also mit dem Umhang betäuben, und auf ihn einprügeln, wenn di sicher bist, dass er sich nicht wehren kann.
Den Joker haust du halt zwischendurch mal, wenn er lästig wird, oder zu nahe kommt.


----------

